
Google’s Inbox Can Now Respond Automatically - yulunli
http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/03/with-smart-reply-googles-inbox-can-now-respond-to-emails-for-you-automatically/
======
paublyrne
Finally. Life becomes a LucasArts point and click adventure game.

